# Starvin Hungry - is it an elephant



## LittlePeanut (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone
I am wondering if this is all in my head - or if anyone else was starving in the first few weeks of pregnancy? I am only in week 5 and feel so hungry all the time - but its only a little dot - how can I feel like I havent eaten for hours? I am going to end up huge if this keeps up - trying to ignore it a bit or have fruit and chant to myself I have to keep strong and healthy for the baby but really wanna sit and eat a variety bag of crisps - mmmmmm   HHHEEEEEELLLPPPP


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2011)

I wish I could offer some words of wisdom, but it's unlikely that I'll ever be in your situation! Hopefully, some of our mums will be able to share their experiences and give you some tips on feeling full after your meals. I suspect that it's not so much the little dot, but the huge changes in your hormones that is making you feel like this. Try to go for protein snacks rather than carby snacks so that it makes you feel fuller and have less impact on your levels.


----------



## lucy123 (May 26, 2011)

From memory - 23 years ago - it may be worth having a couple of Ritz crackers - can't remember why they worked but they did take the edge of the starving feeling -and also helped with morning sickness (a couple before getting out of bed in the morning).
Don't eat the whole box though!


----------



## MrsCLH (May 26, 2011)

I was exactly the same in the first trimester, a lot of it was down to the nausea, I just felt so much better when I was eating. Snacking on protein is a good idea. Eggs for breakfast are filling. I'm afraid I was nibbling hard cheese a lot which I know is not great but it was so yummy! I think my raging hunger has settled now, I don't feel like I'm having to snack anywhere near as much. So I think basically what I'm saying is that its normal!!


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 27, 2011)

so funny! i was the complete opposite with mine, couldnt face a single food type! However mow at 23 weeks i can go from full to starving in 60 seconds! I cant ignore it i need to eat right then and there! i carry a lot of fruit round with me and eat little and often. I cant eat a lot now, find im very full after 5 mins of eating.  wierd as babys not really big enough to press on stomach yet.  The wonderfulness of pregnancy!


----------



## WannaBump (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello!! Im 9 weeks pregnant and feeling exactly the same!! I really want to eat meat at the minute or failing that anything else thats in the fridge or cupboards. Im also trying to eat fruit when Im hungry, pineapple, strawberries and raspberries at the minute but Id much prefer to be eating mahoosive bag of crisps!! Or chips from the chip shop!!!    Dont let myself though. Im hoping the hunger will calm down soon, Ive already got a bit of a bump going on. My partner and family all think its because of the butter bean, Im thinking its more likely because of all the food Ive been shoving in my face!! x


----------



## margie (Jun 27, 2011)

I have no experience of the pregnancy situation - but you may be feeling hungry if your sugar levels are high - have your health care team given you the means to test your blood sugars ?


----------

